

Show HN: Ignite. Code, compile and share, all in real time web editor. - clone1018
http://ignite.io/#

======
clone1018
Also if you would like to see how real time works you can visit:
<http://ignite.io/code/50105ff2ef167bf967000000>

Or just hit save and share with a friend!

